# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  چارت در sql

## baran_2005

برای تحلیل میزان حجم ورودی اطلاعات و درگیر بودن sql قسمت پراسیجرها و ... در خود sql جایی وجود دارد که به صورت نموداری قابل مشاهده باشه . ورژن sql من 2017

----------


## baran_2005

activity monitoring (Ctrl+Alt+A

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
به جز Activity monitor میتونید Data Collector رو نیز فعال کنید و گزارشات خیلی دقیقتری رو به صورت historical بگیرید که در تحلیل و ارزیابی سرور بهتون خیلی کمک می کنه.

----------

